# VORRA Onroad Racing in Richmond VA!!



## JetMD (Jan 27, 2008)

If you don't know about us, we're called VORRA Virginia Onroad Racing Association. We are located at Ironbridge Sports Park on Rt. 10. We race just about everything onroad in the summer. We haven't got our schedule together yet but it should be done soon. We are excited about hosting a RC Pro Series Race this year. We will be part of the Northeast Division along with 301 Raceway in MD and Fanatic Racers in NY. This should be a great season for racing. Check out our website for more details.

www.vorra.org

:woohoo:


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

You guys get any 1/12 racers ??


----------

